# Latch & Unlatch Patio Screen Door from both sides



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Want to be able to latch & unlatch the patio screen door from both the inside and outside. Currently only the inside of the door has the "slide" and 
the outside has only a pull. 

I've looked online and cannot find the hardware for unlatching/latching from both sides of the door.

Might have to modify the existing outside pull somehow so that there is a way to operate the inner slide. 

Ideas???


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

5 more photos of the outside pull taken off and the latch and catch mechanism.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure how much luck you'll have with that unit, it will definitely take some ingenuity and customization to make that work. 
Alternatively, many newer products come with a spring loaded screen latch that operates from both the interior and exterior, and has a separate lock button on the interior. Not sure if those are available at the box stores yet, but if your door is standard size, Ohio is the replacement window manufacturer capitol of the world. I know for sure that Polaris (in OH) uses that style, and I believe that Softlite does as well. You could just pick up a new unit very cheap.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> Not sure how much luck you'll have with that unit, it will definitely take some ingenuity and customization to make that work.
> Alternatively, many newer products come with a spring loaded screen latch that operates from both the interior and exterior, and has a separate lock button on the interior. . I know for sure that Polaris (in OH) uses that style, and I believe that Softlite does as well. You could just pick up a new unit very cheap.


I know exactly where a Polaris dealer is located. Will have to stop by their showroom.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

For anyone that has issues with animal scratching at the screen of the patio door, I bought an acrylic piece at HD and cut it to size. The thinnest piece was 0.093 inch. It fits perfect in the channel on the inside of the screen door frame. Used double sided adhesive tape to secure it. Been attached for about 6 weeks now and holding strong. 

You can vaguely see the acrylic piece in the left photo below taken from outside. The right photos was taken from inside. With the acrylic fitting inside that channel on the door frame, it does not interfer with the opening of the door at all.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is how I would do it (if I couldn't find a replacement handle): Make a vertical slot in the two pulls. Drill two holes in the existing slide for two rods or screws. Fashion a new slide for the outside from wood or metal and drill two holes. Fasten the rods/screws to each slide (glue, nuts, whatever). If you make the vertical slots wide enough you could probably use a nut to hold the screw to the original slide, then a nut on each side of the new slide.


----------



## redwoodswede (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi hammerlane, sorry to revive an old thread, but did you ever resolve this issue? I have pretty much the exact same problem with my cat and dog both knowing how to open the screen door. I know the double-sided latches exist, or at least used to, because my father's condo has one, but he has no idea about the brand.

Love the acrylic sheet trick, by the way; planning to copy it this weekend.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Most screen door latches push down to latch... *up to unlock*. You are telling me the dog and cat can both push up the lock?

I can see them unlocking it if they were to paw the lock down... but up?


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

redwoodswede said:


> Hi hammerlane, sorry to revive an old thread, but did you ever resolve this issue? I have pretty much the exact same problem with my cat and dog both knowing how to open the screen door. I know the double-sided latches exist, or at least used to, because my father's condo has one, but he has no idea about the brand.
> 
> Love the acrylic sheet trick, by the way; planning to copy it this weekend.



The latch is still the same...If its latched from the inside you cant unlatch it from the outside...If I'm on the patio I just leave the screen unlatched,

And yes I still have the acrylic up protectiong the screen


----------



## JimDIY (9 mo ago)

XSleeper said:


> Most screen door latches push down to latch... *up to unlock*. You are telling me the dog and cat can both push up the lock?
> 
> I can see them unlocking it if they were to paw the lock down... but up?


I don't think you read the original post?
"Want to be able to latch & unlatch the patio screen door from both the inside and outside."

There are reasons for this, as explained. My cats can open the screen door, so I need to lock it. Meanwhile, I'm outside. Get it now?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

JimDIY said:


> I don't think you read the original post?
> "Want to be able to latch & unlatch the patio screen door from both the inside and outside."
> 
> There are reasons for this, as explained. My cats can open the screen door, so I need to lock it. Meanwhile, I'm outside. Get it now?


I doubt it matters much, check the dates. Welcome to the sight. 
Aug 18, 2017


----------

